# Helllp!



## loki09789 (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm trying to find a good, reliable and legal online source for short stories and literature in general that I can use as a resource for teaching.

Right now I am looking for an online edition of "The Rule of Names" by Ursula K. LeGuin to use in class.

Yes, I could ask my fellow teachers, but I am a new teacher to the district and have already been making a regular pain out of myself and would like to avoid adding to that reputation (they are being GREAT BTW, that is my personal take on it - I hate asking stuff all the time).

I got hired and didn't really have time to set up my materials and get my copies in order and such so I am planning and prepping as I go from scratch basically.  An online source that is reliable would make life SO much easier than flipping through text books (great as a reference, but with limited copies they are a liability because they can get lost by students or myself, torn...you must remember how FUN that was as a student).

Any help would GREATLY be appreciated.


----------

